# Field dressing and cleaning a hog



## gobblestopper

Anyone have any good links or description of field dressing and cleaning a wild hog. I am primarily interested in the difference handling them from a deer and which cuts of meat are done. 

Thanks


----------



## Danny Leigh

Not any difference in field dressing, but skinning a hog is ALOT harder than skinning a deer! On a deer the hide usually pulls off very easily, but on a hog the hide hardly pulls at all. You end up having to cut through the fat as you pull the hide down.

Once the hog is skinned I put whole on ice in a BIG cooler and take it to my processor. I have him cut it into chops which include both loins on a single chop (heard it called a butterfly chop), save the ribs if the hog is big enough, may have a roast or 2 saved to BBQ, sometimes get a ham smoked/sugar cured, and then the rest ground up into sausage.

If I do a small hog by myself, then I am mainly keeping it in pieces to BBQ.


----------



## turkey foot

You may want to wear rubber or surgical gloves when skinning and gutting a wild hog. In Florida they reccomend it as they sometime carry a disease called bruccalocs that humans can catch. Not sure how to spell it .


----------



## dbodkin

*Field Dressing Hog They look Prettier That Way*

Forget the rouge & lipstick  

http://www.geocities.com/Yosemite/Gorge/4774/fielddress.html


----------



## Handgunner

Dave,

Where did you run across that link?  I used to talk to Huntnlady years, and I mean, years ago in at buckmasters.com when they had a decent chatroom. 

Just curious as to you found her site.


----------



## dbodkin

Delton

  Just surfing around and found her site...   I had it bookmarked about a year ago... Some good info but I us a  gambrel and hang the hog up before skinning out....

Dave


----------



## Son

*skin your hog*

Hang it by the snout. Use a cardboard box razor to cut the hide in two inch strips down the body. Cut a ring around the neck below the ears, then ring the legs at the top, use the razor to strip and ring them. Use catfish skinning pliers to pull the strips off. Give a nice smooth job with little hair on the meat.
The quicker you field dress and cool a hog the better. Let all body heat disburse before icing down. Cool down with tap water to speed the process. In my younger days hog hunting was my favorite. Airedale/Redbone cross dogs were the best. For warm dry days I had a couple Bloodhound/bluetick/blacktan crosses for trailing. Never had a vet bill as they were super smart, would bay til you got there and told them what to do. Sure beat the bulldog, currs I started with.


----------

